# Fluance bi-polar for fill-in surrounds



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

My current 7.1 speaker setup consists of JBL L100T front Left and Right and JBL ES25CB center with Phase Tech Euro for front Height configuration and some HTiB JBL back surrounds to round it out. I have been running this setup originally with an old Onkyo HTR-550 in 6.1 with the Phase Tech set for surrounds on stands and the HTiB JBL for rear and it sounded fine that way. Since upgrading to a Denon avr-1612 and moving the Phase Tech's to the front height I have noticed a definate gap in some content in movies especially in 7.1. My question is since I have absolutely no experience with mounting bi-polar speakers should they be mounted close to the ceiling or should they be mounted just above the listening area where the JBL's are now residing on their mounts pointed slightly downward at the listeners. The wall they will be mounted on is appx 8 feet wide with a door on each side and roughly 10 feet high. The speakers will be here on Monday or Tuesday so I have time to prep the wall, run fresh wire, and re-enforce the area on the wall they need to be mounted.
The link for the speakers at http://www.fluance.com/fluanbipsurs.html 
I would hope that the speakers have some type of mounting instructions but with each case being different I highly doubt they will be accurate or even close for my space. The walls are not sheet rock but wood lathe and plaster.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Just found out my sons new house will be ready to move into next week. Bye Bye L100Ts. Back to the G series JBLs up front. I am glad he has his new house but sad that he will be wanting his JBLs back. The Center channel will now be JBL LS and not the ES25CB as I assume he will want that back as well.:sad:
Now I am beginning to re-think my purchase.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

They are delivered and installed. The nice people at Fluance were very helpful in recommending the proper installation height and distance. The speakers will need some break-in time before they open up, Fluance recommends 10 hours at normal volume. I am very impressed with the audio quality and can imagine they will get even better over time.


----------

